

I fell in love with an assassin - flashgordon
http://patdollard.com/2008/06/32977/

======
kalvin
Wow. FYI, this blog post is a straight quote/reproduction of the original
article here:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/i-fell-
in-l...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/i-fell-in-love-with-
a-female-assassin-791978.html)

~~~
jonknee
Thanks for the original, the posted site not only ripped this off but seems
off the deep end in general (check out the front page, bunch of junk like
Obama not being eligible for President). Great article, but no need to support
a site like that!

------
flashgordon
when i first read only the title, I thought it was some guy trying to be
funny. Not shortly after I began reading the article did I realise the macabre
tone that was being set.

Quite heart rending. Whod have thunk it. I suppose this is not the first or
last of its kind, but does make one wonder.

------
tdavis
_Strangely, her confession did not have the impact one would expect; I did not
recoil in horror..._

My initial reaction would have been, "Will you marry me?!" I could probably
even get by the whole daughter thing. Then again, I suppose I'm quite strange.

Edit: The fact that it's Blog spam is pretty lame, though. Thanks for the
original, kalvin.

------
bk
Blog spam + not HN + was on reddit months ago = flagged

~~~
thomasmallen
I understand your first reason. The second is a puzzler. The third is really
off the wall.

~~~
bk
Reason one alone should be enough.

Two is arguably a toss-up, from hn guidelines:

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

Three is a way of saying: There are other sources of "social news" that target
politics, human interest stories, etc., you can get them from there and keep
HN focused.

Anyway. No more meta noise from me. :)

------
tphyahoo
horror

